# ordered a burstner argos 2007 at nec on 21.02.07stil waiting



## goldfinch

is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## carol

Hi Goldfinch...

What delivery time were you given when you ordered? 

What do the dealers say, as there appears to be a lot around, someone put a link to some available, I think it was Beck's (?) a few days ago...

Did you order something specific perhaps for the base vehicle and it is held up there.

Who did you order it from?

Carol


----------



## goldfinch

thanks for the reply Carol, i haven't got anything out of the normal added onto the motorhome ;only a view bits the agent is fitting .The company i ordered with was cotswold motorhomes and the have been okay.


----------



## carol

Have they given you a date now? Take a look at see that other for sale

http://www.becksmotorhomes.com/vehicle/2008-burstner-argos-a-747-2

you can always change your mind, if they haven't kept their end of the bargain.

Carol


----------



## grumpyman

When you say the Dealer is ok did they have a deposit from you as if so they have now had your money for 8 months. What delivery date were you promised.


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Goldfinch 

That is an awful timescale!! We ordered ours in march/april 07 and took delivery on July 13th. I got a very sharp deal but did make the time to delivery part of the deal. There are a few about in dealers but if they are that short supply I might be tempted to sell ours on and order another.

I think I would push the dealer very hard for a firm date, ask to see the order in your name they sent to Burstner and ask them why they cannot do a delivery slot swap with another official Burstner dealer who has one sitting around. If not I would push the deal for further discount due to the delay.

It is a great vehicle and very luxurious so I am sure you will love it when you get it.

Do let us know how you get on.

Ed


----------



## goldfinch

thanks ED for your reply,which company did you deal with?and also is your van leaking through to engine like the others?if so have you had the faults repaired?


----------



## goldfinch

thanks for reply Grumbyman,i got a estimated date of july.


----------



## ICDSUN

goldfinch said:


> thanks for reply Grumbyman,i got a estimated date of july.


Hi

We had a delay on our 615, down to some external supply shortage on equipment, whether this is the case with yours maybe.

Chris


----------



## EdsMH

Hi Goldfinch

Sorry for delay in replying but been away.

We bought from RDH in Mansfield who have been ok on service. Not brilliant but not bad. 

With regards to the water, I knew about the problem before we bought and made its rectification a sale condition. The scuttle has been sealed well by RDH and like everyone else I am waiting for the main fix. As soon as I got it home having driven through torrential rain the engine bay was totally dry due to the heat but I immediately gave it a liberal dose of WD40 so I have very minimal corrosion.

I took the attitude that it is a house on wheels and if you have ever bought a new house then you know how much 'snagging' of faults you have to do. 

I drove most of the base vehicles before we bought and I still feel the X250 chassis is the best of the bunch and drives really nicely and has excellent stability and roadholding for a big van. 

Regards

Ed


----------



## 106277

*still waiting!*



We have ordered a new Nexxo also from the NEC in October 2007, we are still waiting, however we were told that it would be the beginning of March so we are ever hopeful!!


----------



## 106277

Just got word that our new Nexxo will be ready for collection Easter Weekend, we also ordered it at the NEC last October! Hope it's been worth waiting for,

Joan G


----------



## 103342

hi
we ordered a 630g nexxo on the 7.7.07 and can not get the dealer to even speak to us about delivery, they have more excuses as to why no sales people can come to the phone than would fill a book, 27 calls in the last 2 weeks! iamb starting to hate the vehicle and i've never even seen it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11

regards John


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

fnk1t said:


> hi
> we ordered a 630g nexxo on the 7.7.07 and can not get the dealer to even speak to us about delivery, they have more excuses as to why no sales people can come to the phone than would fill a book, 27 calls in the last 2 weeks! iamb starting to hate the vehicle and i've never even seen it !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> regards John


Hi John,

If you cannot get any response, I suggest you send a Recorded Delivery letter to the Managing Director requesting a reply.

Ten months wait and no responses is totally unacceptable.

Peter


----------



## 103342

*Thanks Peter*

In desperation i drove up to them yesterday, and true to form the salesstaff were all with customers ! after four hours it transpires they have sold our vehicle (special order spec) and it was only because i had phoned around the other Bursner dealers in the South that i located another 630G ,the upshot is it will be transported up to them over the weekend and we can see it early next week. Watch this space!

Any one want a sales manager ?


----------



## EdsMH

John

That kind of service is really disappointing and not the way one would like to start a relationship with a dealer.  

Do name & shame on here so others know who it is who might be researching buying a van.

The other thing I would do is write to the MD politely stressing your disappointment that they had sold your vehicle despite having a contract with you. I can see the temptation for a dealer to do this but had hoped this kind of bad practice was dying out.

On the basis they will have done this to secure another sale and probably at a higher price for fast delivery, they should share some of the benefit they got with you as compensation. If you need any accessories or bits and pieces don't be shy in asking for them as part of the deal....worst they can say is no but they may be embarrassed at being caught and to them the bits are at prime cost.  

Hope all goes well with picking up the van and don't forget to use the checklists in the download area for on the day to check everything works as it should.

Regards

Ed


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes

*Re: Thanks Peter*



fnk1t said:


> In desperation i drove up to them yesterday, and true to form the salesstaff were all with customers ! after four hours it transpires they have sold our vehicle (special order spec) and it was only because i had phoned around the other Bursner dealers in the South that i located another 630G ,the upshot is it will be transported up to them over the weekend and we can see it early next week. Watch this space!
> 
> Any one want a sales manager ?


Hi,

If they have sold YOUR reserved vehicle to someone else, sounds like breach of contract and if they sold it at a higher price............................

I leave the rest to your imagination.

Peter


----------



## Zebedee

There are a lot of "if's" already in this thread. 8O 8O

_21st February 2007!! That's 15 months ago._

The dealers in the original post are the ones we deal with, and I know all the staff personally. I would be *very *surprised if they would do anything untoward as they are all intensely proud of their reputation for fair and excellent customer service.

I'm not doubting anything that has been said, but there has to be more to this than is apparent at the moment.

_(When posts get split like this it's very easy to confuse the multiple comments, and apportion blame unfairly.)_


----------



## Bubblehead

Hi

I feel for you! I canot belive that they sold your van, it just plain disgusting that they did something like that. We ordered our Aviano after seeing it at the NEC in Feb 07 from Southdowns in Portsmouth. We were stressed that it took until 01 Aug to take delivery (we went on holiday on the 3rd).

A 15 month wait beggers belief, Im shocked. I think you have grounds for breach of contract. I hope you resolve this soonest and get some compensation from the dealer.

Andy


----------



## ICDSUN

*Re: Thanks Peter*



fnk1t said:


> In desperation i drove up to them yesterday, and true to form the salesstaff were all with customers ! after four hours it transpires they have sold our vehicle (special order spec) and it was only because i had phoned around the other Bursner dealers in the South that i located another 630G ,the upshot is it will be transported up to them over the weekend and we can see it early next week. Watch this space!
> 
> Any one want a sales manager ?


Hi

Hope everything works out for you, who is the dealer

Chris


----------



## 96299

Hope you get a happy ending to this saga fella.

steve


Edit..Incorrect information.


----------



## Zebedee

Chigman said:


> Dealer is mentioned in third post of this thread.
> 
> Hope you get a happy ending to this saga fella.
> 
> steve


NO Steve - he is not. 8O 8O

The dealer mentioned in the third thread is *Goldfinch's*.

The one ICDSUN is asking about is *fnk1t's *dealer - an entirely different matter.

Sorry mate, but this is how dollops of crap are thrown at the wrong fan! 8O 8O

_No offence - just correcting an error_.


----------



## 107088

dollops of crap...........



descriptive, succint, brings a perfect image of meaning to the minds eye.


love the expression, I shall steal it, and use it frequently, even when inappropriate. :wink: :lol:


----------



## Zebedee

bandaid said:


> dollops of crap...........
> 
> descriptive, succint, brings a perfect image of meaning to the minds eye.
> 
> love the expression, I shall steal it, and use it frequently, even when inappropriate. :wink: :lol:


I've always felt an obligation to be as fluent as possible in *all *aspects of language.


----------



## 96299

Zebedee said:



> Chigman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dealer is mentioned in third post of this thread.
> 
> Hope you get a happy ending to this saga fella.
> 
> steve
> 
> 
> 
> NO Steve - he is not. 8O 8O
> 
> The dealer mentioned in the third thread is *Goldfinch's*.
> 
> The one ICDSUN is asking about is *fnk1t's *dealer - an entirely different matter.
> 
> Sorry mate, but this is how dollops of crap are thrown at the wrong fan! 8O 8O
> 
> _No offence - just correcting an error_.
Click to expand...

Thanks Dave  It was late. 

Dollops of crap.I like that also. :lol:

steve


----------



## 116029

No, sadly not but if you would like to buy a nearly new one instead we have one for sale... 57 plate.


----------



## 90128

I ordered a new up to date 2008model of motorhome at NEC October 2007 and I know it is built and has been awaiting despatch from the manufactuers for 2months. 

Although I have been trying to get a delivery date since June 2008 from the dealer I am unable to do so and my telephone calls have not been returned from him. Visiting the dealers premises, earlier this month I found a family member running the business as the owner had gone abroad on his holidays for a month and not due back until the end of this week - and in my opinion the family member was attempting to change the deal. 

Well now, 10months later, I have lost interest - the excitement has gone -after all I can now buy the motorhome elsewhere with a £4000 discount as it is a 2008 model.


----------

